# Mplayer con salida Xvideo no me admite más de 768x576

## elchicosinhada

Pues eso, que con la salida Xvideo o Xvmc no me permite ver videos de más de 768x576, y teniendo encuenta que actualmente la mayoria de los videos tienen de ahí hacia arriba pues... Con la salida de 11shm si me lo acepta, pero si pongo pantalla completa no me reproduce correctamente.

En el Kmplayer, si lo pongo en modo consola me da el siguiente error:

```
ID_VIDEO_CODEC=ffodivx

alsa-init: using device default

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Comensando la reproducción...

VDec: vo solicitud de config - 848 x 480 (csp preferida: Planar YV12).

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Aspecto es 1.77:1 - prescalando a aspecto correcto.

VO: [xv] 848x480 => 848x480 Planar YV12

[xv] Source image dimensions are too high: 848x480 (maximum is 768x576)

FATAL: No se puede inicializar el driver de video!

FATAL: No se pudo inicializar los filtros de video (-vf) o salida de video (-vo)!

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

Saliendo... (Fin del archivo.)
```

Podria ser problema del mplayer o de las Xorgs? 

Tengo la gráfica con aceleración y demás.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## esculapio

El tamaño maximo creo que está definido en los drivers de v4l2. 768x576 define el tamaño maximo de un dvd ,no se si NTSC, PAL, 4:3 o 16:9 . Yo no he visto todavia los videos mas grandes que dices. Tal vez te refieras a la resolución del monitor que es mayor pero el video se escala para aparecer fullscreen.

Mirando 848x480 no parece un aspecto correcto, se me hace muy estirada para que se muestre bien, tal vez un un wide.

----------

